# Golden Play Group in Southeastern Massachusetts



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Try searching for a local Golden Retriever MeetUp group near you, Find your people - Meetup


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

South Shore Golden Retriever Meet-Up Group (Hingham, MA) - Meetup


----------

